# Gas



## MMiz (Jul 26, 2006)

Has the price of gas impacted your EMS operations at all?

We've moved from leaving the rigs running in the winter (while parked at the station) to plugging them in.  I believe we also increased our fees by a small amount.

I can see how gas, especially for a rural service, could impact operations on a much larger scale.


----------



## Stevo (Jul 26, 2006)

so bill out loaded miles....

~S~


----------



## Jon (Jul 29, 2006)

My part-time employer is based out of Philadelphia, but has 2 bases in New Jersey (Jersey Shore area) and most but most/all of the BLS rigs end up "across the river" at some point during the day... we have a standing memo that we are to attempt to fuel all vehicles in NJ, where fuel is routinely 10 cents+ cheaper a gallon... It saves the company a large chunk of money every month...


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 30, 2006)

nope. not a thing has changed. we run 9 trucks a day from my station, 3 of them working 2 or more shifts. add to that the 15 trucks at other stations. we average at least $1k/day in fuel costs.


----------



## cmitchell93270 (Jul 31, 2006)

The gas price hasn't affected the ambulance company.. its still SSDD


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 12, 2006)

A full tank of gas, the American dream.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 12, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> A full tank of gas, the American dream.



*Dream is right......(from a personal perspective I haven't had a full tank of gas since May) My FD has limited it's participation in non-operational functions to save gas $$$.*


----------

